# Westminster Breed Invitees?



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to see actual pictures of the invited Shepherds? I have the list - but I would like to see them, too.

CH Anneisle's Heiress V. Kenlyn Kaleef
CH Jantars China Lake V Witmer
CH Karizma's Copacabana
CH Woodsides Pacino
CH Woodsides The Bounty Hunter

I found Tony (he is gorgeous) Thanks for any help ~


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Woodsides The Bounty Hunter.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I found 2 more.

Ch Ann-Isle's Heiress v Kenlyn Kaleef










Karizma's Copacabana


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Jantar's China Lake of Witmer. (Photo at 13 months.)


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

this last one Witmer looks like my boy knight impressive, to me it will be a hard one to choose they all are great dogs but I can put money on I know which one will be there Monday night, Tony because Jimmy Moses is campaining him big time


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/543476.html 

Ch Woodsides Pacino


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ch Ann-Isle's Heiress v Kenlyn Kaleef

Best looking one in the bunch, IMO. Very moderate, not built like a caterpillar, very nice. It's hard to really tell in the photo, but she has a nice head for a bitch. I hope she wins breed! I like Tony's front, but he looks too angulated for me. 

http://www.kaleefgsd.com/woodside_home4.jpg
Yup. Way too angulated. I'll be rooting for The Heiress.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you very much for the links/pictures! I've been doing google searches...not very internet savy, I guess.









I still think I like Tony the best - I really like the picture of him moving. The "Heiress" DOES have a pretty head...wonder if she has anything in it?







(JUST KIDDING!)


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I saw Heiress this past weekend...showed against Kent  Her call name is "Emmy". She went BIS on Saturday and G1 Sunday

IMO Tony is TERRIBLE. He gaits on his hocks and looks like a bitch. I feel people are just impressed by his sidegait...doubt he could actually DO anything...but that's me.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I feel people are just impressed by his sidegait


Or maybe Jimmy's sidegait?









Jackie, since you saw Heiress, how does she compare to this one photo we have of her? Does she move well without landing on her hocks? How's her head and overall expression? She's one of the very few American line dogs that has caught my eye.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG, Diana, I have VIDEO of her moving! And stills from said video! Want to see?

She's absolutely LOVELY, and she has a very bubbly personality. Quite a friendly lady  Head is nice, expression is also appealing..."soft" but not "pushover" eyes. She's one of those dogs where you look into her face and you're not afraid of her, but you respect her. 

She moves very well, nice extension in the rear, reach in front is "ok". She's a little bouncy (you REALLY have to look) and I think she might kick up a little due to being a little closed in the shoulder.

She's a GV Rolf daughter ^_^

P.S. Jimmy doesn't have a good sidegait anymore...his knees are dying


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

YES I want to see!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Check your PM Box ^_^


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Can I see too?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I would love to see as well


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Woodside's Pacino - I saw him over several days at the Louisville shows in March 2008. I know he took Group 1 at least twice because I saw him in BIS on two days (missed the other two days). I was absolutely drooling over him - what a head! He looked very different than the other AmBred GSDs, as you can see. I hope he does well tomorrow.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow!!!! This is the BOB GSD at Westminster this year!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: XephWow!!!! This is the BOB GSD at Westminster this year!












Looks to me like she has a TERRIBLE head! (Looks like a Collie.) I like her body though, same with the male that took BOS. Much more moderate looking which I like.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Her head could be stronger but she's one of the nicer Amlines I've seen. Looks like she has really loose feet, though.


----------

